# My new puppy! *new pics!*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got my dream dog! I got a male blue merle Aussie pup yesterday, and he is just the sweetest thing. He's 12 weeks old, has had his shots, and wormed, so now it's just time for training. :greengrin: I decided to name him Paisley and I just couldn't be more thrilled with him.


















And SOMEHOW I wound up with another pup! A little female, I think her name is gonna be Cowgirl. She's alot more shy than Paisley is, but she's trying. What's really funny is that she LOVES my BF, and has decided she is HIS dog and not mine, he's trying to figure out how that happened. lol


















And just so as not to let him feel left out here's my BF's blue heeler, Cowboy. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Very cute puppies!  Nice blue heeler too...we have a couple and they're such nice dogs!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: My new puppy!*

 BEAUTIFUL! I love Aussies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Aww...too cute...  :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Awe they are all so cute


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Love, love love love Aussies. Got me one of my own and my dad has three. Mine's a blue merle too with blue eyes. GREAT choice!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: My new puppy!*

I love merles 
Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Very cute pups! I love the healer!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My new puppy!*

Thanks so much! I've wanted an Aussie for a long long time, ever since I worked at a dog kennel while I was in high school. And so far Paisley seems to be just perfect, very intelligent and sweet. Cowgirl, his sister, is much more timid, but she's learning. And Cowboy is a great dog, just needs some work, you can tell he didn't get much attention at his old home, he's two years old and not potty trained.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Got some new pics yesterday of the pups, man they are growing! They had a bad case of worms but are being treated and doing much better now.

And the little girl does not respond to her name whatsoever and we're trying to think of a new name for her, any suggestions?

























Here's Paisley, who by the way does NOT like his pic being taken. lol

































He has the most BEAUTIFUL eyes! lol









And here's Cowboy. =)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're beautiful! I love their markings!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I'm really enjoying them. Such smart, quick learning dogs.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No name ideas, but all 3 of them are beauties! Paisley is a good poser for not liking his picture taken.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.........  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, they're gorgeous! Looks like Cowboy and 'Cowgirl' have already bonded -- love the pics of them together! Are aussies LGD's?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you and no they're not Lgds they're herding dogs.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, ok.

:clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful doggies! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I need to get new pics of Paisley cause he's already as tall as Cowboy! I think he's gonna be a big boy. He's my baby though.


----------

